# Air Intake Sensors



## Christophersux (Jan 2, 2014)

I was wondering what the two sensors on the intake are. I know one is the mass airflow sensor but I'm really not sure what the other one is. Does anyone else have and insight on what that second sensor is?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is the IAT or Intake Air Temperature sensor.

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

What about the tiny bosch sensor on top of the stiff plastic outlet tube feeding the throttle body ? What is that sensor ?


----------

